# mbuna cichlids in 55



## BigAction (May 21, 2005)

I'm cycling my 55 gallon tank and i'm going to stock it with some mbuna species. I was wondering how many I could put in there. I was thinking about getting some electric yellows, red zebras, either Pseudotropheus demasoni or Melanochromis johannii and the powder blue cichlid.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

You really need to figure out what species you want first (not just maybe...). It'll help us help you figure out how many fish you can have in your tank.


----------

